# YSL Loulou Puffer in Medium vs. Small & wrinkly



## Sara Kozaily

What do you think of the size differences? The biggest bag style I like is the Neverfull MM (sold my GM, hated the oversized look on me). I also hear amazing things about the buttery soft lambskin, but I’m leaning towards the wrinkly version ( I feel it’s less shiny- and it’s description is Matte on the YSL site). I would go for the small bag if it’s a good daily use handbag, I don’t overpack my bags, but I do have a toddler so I would need a water bottle and his medication. Thoughts on sizes and material?


----------



## Sara Kozaily

Here’s some eye candy


----------



## eggz716

Sara Kozaily said:


> What do you think of the size differences? The biggest bag style I like is the Neverfull MM (sold my GM, hated the oversized look on me). I also hear amazing things about the buttery soft lambskin, but I’m leaning towards the wrinkly version ( I feel it’s less shiny- and it’s description is Matte on the YSL site). I would go for the small bag if it’s a good daily use handbag, I don’t overpack my bags, but I do have a toddler so I would need a water bottle and his medication. Thoughts on sizes and material?



I don’t own his bag but it is on my wish list.  I have seen the shiny black in person and it is so pretty and soft!  In terms of size i think I wold lean toward the medium.  That way you have the option to carry more if you need it but don’t have to.  It is so light weigh anyway I think it’s not too much difference in weight between the small and medium.  The wrinkly matte looks very nice as well!. Maybe a ysl SA is able to send you pictures of both compared side by side when they are able to get into the store? Let us know what you decide!  

Here is a link to a YouTube video I found helpful comparing the small and medium. She initially was interested in the small but ended up keeping the medium


----------



## Sara Kozaily

eggz716 said:


> I don’t own his bag but it is on my wish list.  I have seen the shiny black in person and it is so pretty and soft!  In terms of size i think I wold lean toward the medium.  That way you have the option to carry more if you need it but don’t have to.  It is so light weigh anyway I think it’s not too much difference in weight between the small and medium.  The wrinkly matte looks very nice as well!. Maybe a ysl SA is able to send you pictures of both compared side by side when they are able to get into the store? Let us know what you decide!
> 
> Here is a link to a YouTube video I found helpful comparing the small and medium. She initially was interested in the small but ended up keeping the medium



I absolutely love the wrinkly version, but also want that buttery soft feel! I saw the video thank you!! Will update you


----------



## spartanwoman

I have the medium puffer in the cream color and i love it. Honestly it is not that big (i do like a big bag though) and does not feel like it is heavy. I always err on the side of a little too big than a little too small to be safe.


----------



## Sara Kozaily

spartanwoman said:


> I have the medium puffer in the cream color and i love it. Honestly it is not that big (i do like a big bag though) and does not feel like it is heavy. I always err on the side of a little too big than a little too small to be safe.


Does it compare to the neverfull MM in size?


----------



## spartanwoman

It is smaller than the Neverfull MM, does not fit quite that much comfortably inside. But it still fits a good amount.


----------



## darlinga

I ordered both and decided on the small.  Here are some comparison pics!


----------



## eggz716

darlinga said:


> I ordered both and decided on the small.  Here are some comparison pics!
> View attachment 4724447
> View attachment 4724448
> View attachment 4724449
> View attachment 4724450
> View attachment 4724451
> View attachment 4724452
> View attachment 4724453



thanks for sharing the pics! it’s so helpful to have comparisons of sizing  looks great on you! what made you choose the small size?


----------



## sabyprado

darlinga said:


> I ordered both and decided on the small.  Here are some comparison pics!
> View attachment 4724447
> View attachment 4724448
> View attachment 4724449
> View attachment 4724450
> View attachment 4724451
> View attachment 4724452
> View attachment 4724453


I’m so in love with this one and soooo in doubt of the size! But I think I’m going for the small too!


----------



## jeckic

Hello ladies.
My SA just told me there is loulou puffer in CALF skin. Does anyone have? I want to order but I cant decide between lamb and calf? Help please


----------



## Iceskater88

Both are lovely. I personally like the buttery luxe look of the lamb.


----------



## Strawberryfields

So gorgeous! Just received the wrinkly leather version and I’m more than thrilled with this type of leather. It’s so squishy. My style is edgy/ alternative so I like how matte the wrinkly leather is. Both are lovely though and you can’t go wrong with either. Good luck!


----------



## jeckic

Lucky you
What size did you take? 
Post a picture pleaseee


----------



## Strawberryfields

Thanks @jeckic ! I got the toy size in calfskin! Same color as the first picture you posted but in the mini size


----------



## jeckic

Beautifull
Mine arrives on Friday.  I ordered the same but small size. I can’t wait


----------



## scoobiesmomma

darlinga said:


> I ordered both and decided on the small.  Here are some comparison pics!
> View attachment 4724447
> View attachment 4724448
> View attachment 4724449
> View attachment 4724450
> View attachment 4724451
> View attachment 4724452
> View attachment 4724453


How tall are you? I am considering small but unsure if I will be able to wear it x-body.


----------



## jeckic

Hello from us


----------



## niknak0404

I originally purchased the medium but found it too big for my 1.67cm frame. I'm waiting patiently for the small to become available in the wrinkly leather with black hardware.


----------



## Journe

darlinga said:


> I ordered both and decided on the small.  Here are some comparison pics!
> View attachment 4724447
> View attachment 4724448
> View attachment 4724449
> View attachment 4724450
> View attachment 4724451
> View attachment 4724452
> View attachment 4724453


Hi, may I know if small means toy size?


----------



## HavPlenty

Journe said:


> Hi, may I know if small means toy size?


No. The small is the small. The toy is called the mini in the puffer line. It's a whole lot cheaper than the small.


----------



## jelly-baby

I have just received the small Loulou puffer in black/silver. I was originally (accidentally) sent the medium and it was huge! The opening in this style is quite limited, particularly when it’s on your shoulder so if you have the medium, and obviously carry more stuff inside, it might be quite an awkward bag to access. Although when you put it down to open, it is quite accessible.

Here’s a pic of my small puffer and my new small envelope wallet. Loving this brand since being disappointed with a Gucci Marmont I had wanted. The Loulou puffer is much nicer IMO.


----------



## ivy408

Can anyone help me authenticate this puffer?


----------



## Tote Ali

jeckic said:


> Hello ladies.
> My SA just told me there is loulou puffer in CALF skin. Does anyone have? I want to order but I cant decide between lamb and calf? Help please



Thanks for the pics! Which is the calf and which is the lamb? Appreciate it!


----------



## BlueCherry

The wrinkly leather, despite being very matte, is still incredibly soft and tactile. I used mine 2 months straight and i my changed out because I thought I ought to give something else a look in 

Small size in stormy grey.


----------



## thundercloud

BlueCherry said:


> The wrinkly leather, despite being very matte, is still incredibly soft and tactile. I used mine 2 months straight and i my changed out because I thought I ought to give something else a look in
> 
> Small size in stormy grey.
> 
> View attachment 4929119


I got the exact same bag a couple weeks ago & have been using it non-stop. I love it! So easy to wear and super light!


----------



## rowy65

BlueCherry said:


> The wrinkly leather, despite being very matte, is still incredibly soft and tactile. I used mine 2 months straight and i my changed out because I thought I ought to give something else a look in
> 
> Small size in stormy grey.
> 
> View attachment 4929119


I’m trying to decide between this one and black on black.  Can’t decide, are you loving the matte calf with brushed silver???


----------



## BlueCherry

rowy65 said:


> I’m trying to decide between this one and black on black.  Can’t decide, are you loving the matte calf with brushed silver???



I love matte and I love aged silver so that’s a win win for me. I do like black hardware very much but I don’t like chipped hardware and it will either chip or wear eventually however careful you are. I only have black hardware on slg’s.


----------



## rowy65

BlueCherry said:


> I love matte and I love aged silver so that’s a win win for me. I do like black hardware very much but I don’t like chipped hardware and it will either chip or wear eventually however careful you are. I only have black hardware on slg’s.


I’m glad you’re happy with the bag and color combo.  I’m super excited to receive my small puffer next week.  I ended up going with the black on black!


----------



## BlueCherry

rowy65 said:


> I’m glad you’re happy with the bag and color combo.  I’m super excited to receive my small puffer next week.  I ended up going with the black on black!



You will definitely love it and do let us know how your hardware wears as I would still like an all black one day.


----------



## rowy65

BlueCherry said:


> You will definitely love it and do let us know how your hardware wears as I would still like an all black one day.


Definitely!  With 2020 behind me, I’m going for it!  That includes in my bag choices lol!  I ALWAYS wanted black on black and if it chips then I dab on a little black nail polish.  I got a So Black Chanel cardholder as an experiment a year and a half ago and it’s holding up nicely


----------



## BlueCherry

rowy65 said:


> Definitely!  With 2020 behind me, I’m going for it!  That includes in my bag choices lol!  I ALWAYS wanted black on black and if it chips then I dab on a little black nail polish.  I got a So Black Chanel cardholder as an experiment a year and a half ago and it’s holding up nicely



Good for you, that’s the right attitude. I have two Chanel ones, a shiny boy style that’s perfect and a crumpled calfskin that’s worn off after a few uses. Luck of the draw I guess


----------



## komodeno

I just receive my medium mat crinkle grey bag and love it. It was described in the web as lamb skins but the card says calf.A bit confused as I was aiming to get a lamb skins because if all reviews that is so soft and luxurious...


----------



## Chzbrg

another on the fencer about med vs small. Im a bit bigger, sz 12 so wonder if the small is too small. But I am leaning to the small as it has such + feedback.


----------



## Sassy

I’m debating this question also! I think the small would be better for day to night since it looks better crossbody but I like that the medium looks more substantial (more puffer to love!).


----------



## Chzbrg

Sassy said:


> I’m debating this question also! I think the small would be better for day to night since it looks better crossbody but I like that the medium looks more substantial (more puffer to love!).


I keep watching video comparisons likes it's my job


----------



## Sassy

Chzbrg said:


> I keep watching video comparisons likes it's my job


Any particularly helpful ones I should watch? I go back and forth between the sizes!


----------



## saracate

Chzbrg said:


> another on the fencer about med vs small. Im a bit bigger, sz 12 so wonder if the small is too small. But I am leaning to the small as it has such + feedback.


I’m a size 14/16 and I have the small and love it! I don’t find it too small on my frame. The medium was a bit too big for me.


----------



## Chzbrg

Sassy said:


> Any particularly helpful ones I should watch? I go back and forth between the sizes!


----------



## Chzbrg

I think I lean towards a larger bag because I am mentally preparing for an apocalypse, and I want to be able to carry everything I need to survive  but I am thinking seriously about the small..


----------



## Moxisox

The small is a really great size. Big enough for everything one would need and easily accommodates a full size wallet, etc. but it’s also not so big that it’s a black hole. It’s also nice and smooshy, but still keeps its shape somewhat. I feel like the medium is huge, and just slouches in on itself. But if you like big bags it may be what your looking for. It may be worth getting both to compare in person, and sending one back.


----------



## Sassy

I was able to go in the boutique and try on both sizes, small and medium. I can see why most people would go for the small since it seems more versatile in terms of wearing it crossbody or on the shoulder. BUT I ended up getting the medium because to me, it seemed more substantial and I loved the way it looked on the shoulder. It looks OK crossbody too (a little bigger like messenger bag size), but I really liked how it felt on the shoulder and it was just more huggable! Im attracted to the puffer bc of the softness and puffiness and there was more of that in the medium. I also think there’s many more options for bags similar to the small size (like the small loulou, LV pochette Métis), so the medium to me filled a size gap since it’s smaller than a regular tote bag but bigger than a small-size bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassy said:


> I was able to go in the boutique and try on both sizes, small and medium. I can see why most people would go for the small since it seems more versatile in terms of wearing it crossbody or on the shoulder. BUT I ended up getting the medium because to me, it seemed more substantial and I loved the way it looked on the shoulder. It looks OK crossbody too (a little bigger like messenger bag size), but I really liked how it felt on the shoulder and it was just more huggable! Im attracted to the puffer bc of the softness and puffiness and there was more of that in the medium. I also think there’s many more options for bags similar to the small size (like the small loulou, LV pochette Métis), so the medium to me filled a size gap since it’s smaller than a regular tote bag but bigger than a small-size bag.


Congrats. I actually wear my medium puffer cross body a lot. Now the regular LouLou doesn't look nice cross body.


----------



## Sassy

HavPlenty said:


> Congrats. I actually wear my medium puffer cross body a lot. Now the regular LouLou doesn't look nice cross body.


Thanks! I think I will wear it cross body also when I need hands-free. To me (I’m 5’6), there wasn’t THAT much of a size difference. For someone more petite I can see how it may see too big, but even the SA thought the medium looked better on me. When I saw a puffer on display (not next to other bags) I even asked the SA if it was the small or medium bc in some angles they look similar.


----------



## Chzbrg

I had a conference in the city and tried on the small and medium. Loved them both, but leaning towards the small. BUT WOW so comfortable and light both sizes and the leather is gorgeous!! yummy yummy


----------



## selmamadarin

I'm struggling with the same decision!
I'm leaning toward medium...


----------

